# Soon to Leave a Beautiful Place



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I leave Tuesday from Rayong Thailand back home and this should be my last trip here. Ready to get back home, but kinda sad because I've grown an appreciation with the Country and People here. I walked down the beach area yesterday and took a few photos. The people were great. Most greated me with smiles and as in one of the photos below, they invited me over to talk (no english for them and no Thai for me). They had caught some clams off the beach tide and offered me a few. I ate two after they were cooked on the bucket with fire in it and after dipping in a spicy sauce they had, it was pretty good. I'm not a clam fan but it wasn't bad at all. Also included are a few more to go with my walk.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

beautiful photos. i love the story of having a meal with the locals... food is an international language, how true is that?!  enjoy your last few days and have a good trip back home. rosesm


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

Great photos and I love Thailand. The people there are so nice and friendly. I have always enjoyed my trips there.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Hey SK, whats your discipline,,,,,Process Controls,Electrical,Project etc for plant commissioning work mode.

dick


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I work for Huntsman Petrochemical Port Neches as an Operations Coordinator. I don't typically do this type of thing outside of my plant however. After this one, I believe it will be my last. We sold the technology to a company in Thailand and this is my third trip this year. This one is for start up. However, the plant isn't doing well and as we give recomendations, they tell us no and do what they want anyway. Basis they are not doing what we recommend and they have all safety systems in bypass and running for almost a week now, we are leaving it to them to figure out themselves. It's just me and an engineer here working with them. They are great people, but they don't want help but not even getting close to making on spec product yet.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

I'm in Electrical Design,well was,now retired, but have followed a few projects during construction ,commissioning and start up in the past and was just wondering what your involment was as your posts brought back a lot of memories.

dick


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Understand. I have been involved with many project and this is my first that isn't in my plant and overseas. It Will Be My LAST one overseas. We found out today, that we have been running 5 days with the Safety Shutdown System bypassed and while bypassed, no one is monitoring the controls on the system that should shut down the process. What a mess and I am raising a stink to line up the Shutdown system or else we leave soon than later. 
I know, as a designer, you have fought many battles in your career. It is a tough job with lots of long, hard, tiring and thankless hours to make projects work.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

very nice


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Very nice pics slip knot and I know that bittersweet feeling well. It is always nice to get back home but a little piece of the places you visit always seems to get into your bones. The last few hours, you want to drink in as much as you can, especially if you know you won't return. I'm sure you know by now, a handshake and a smile are the same in any language. Very cool clams on the beach story.......


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I agree, as much as I was ready to leave, I sure do miss the place, expecially knowing I will more than likely never be back again. Kinda a sad spot in my heart for the place. The clam story got me also knowing I was just walking by and they stopped me to talk and let me take photos and offer me some clams. That is the way the people are over there. The Land of Smiles. Great place but sure was glad to get back home. 3 trips this year and my last but still have a piece of my heart there. The day I did this walk, I had so much peace there and felt remorse knowing I would not be back again.


----------

